#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-13
<pieter2627> morning all
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-15
<Dro__> !seen Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-16
<philipballew> There is not too many people in here now
<Kilos> oh my. where is everybody
<dupingping> hi everyone.
<Kilos> hi dupingping
<dupingping> Kilos, hi
<Kilos> hi Dro__ d4rk-5c0rp
<Kilos> you young guys must grow this channel
<Dro__> hi Kilos d4rk-5c0rp
<Dro__> :P
<d4rk-5c0rp> hey Kilos && Dro__
<Dro__> I don't think i'm too young like d4rk-5c0rp :P
<d4rk-5c0rp> lol Dro__ :-)
<Dro__> I feel too old.. my hair is becoming white :/
<Dro__> damn
<Dro__> :p
<d4rk-5c0rp> hahahaha
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how old are you Dro__
<Dro__> Kilos, top secret :P
<Kilos> hahahaha
<theShirbiny> anyone know a good guide to install ubuntu on lvm on luks?
<elacheche> https://www.linux.com/community/blogs/133-general-linux/830662-how-to-full-encrypt-your-system-with-lvm-on-luks-from-cli
<theShirbiny> thanks elacheche, i had i working setup on both gentoo and arch, but i doesn't seem to work on ubuntu
<theShirbiny> s/i/a
<elacheche> :/
<elacheche> Never tried that on any distro :/
<theShirbiny> yeah, the initramfs fails to find the real root, i've tried everything, but i guess i'm doing something wrong
<theShirbiny> meh, I'll just stick with arch :D
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-17
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> dupingping i see you are applying for membership
<dupingping> yes, Kilos
<dupingping> can i become a member of Ubuntu?
<Kilos> give me the link to your wiki page
<Kilos> your wiki page is very important
<Kilos> ok i have it let me read
<Kilos> dupingping you need to get some testimonials
<dupingping> Kilos, yes, i need it.
<Kilos> from people you have worked with in ubuntu work is best
<dupingping> oh, i worked alone.
<dupingping> but many users have been used my software on ubuntu.
<Kilos> ok lets chat to elacheche and hear what he advises
<Kilos> havent you worked with anyone in the bugsquad
<dupingping> because it's my own project and i maintain it by myself.
<dupingping> of course users gave me those suggestions for me.
<dupingping> So i upgraded my softwares for them.
<dupingping> And i created metacity effects for Gnome mate
<dupingping> but on precise, the metacity is not actived, i did not uploaded any patch.
<dupingping> So just have it.
<dupingping> hi, elacheche
<dupingping> nice to meet you.
<Kilos> yes nice to meet you as well
<dupingping> Can you understand me?
<Kilos> you need to get testimonials
<Kilos> yes
<dupingping> yes, can you explain more? where i can get testimonials?
<dupingping> now what should i do for it?
<Kilos> people without testimomials dont often get approved
<dupingping> who can give me testimonials?
<dupingping> anyone is possible?
<Kilos> you can ask anyone that knows you and knows about the work you do
<dupingping> can you give me?
<dupingping> i can show you the result i created.
<Kilos> it must be from someone that knows you
<dupingping> i introduced about me to you.
<dupingping> oh, may i know about you?
<Kilos> let me think a bit, i am recovering from an operation so im a bit slow at the moment
<dupingping> yes, no problem.
<Kilos> look at my wiki  ~ msdomdonner
<Kilos> dupingping here is mine https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> here is another one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly
<Kilos> testimonials are from people that know you or know your work
<elacheche> Hey!
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-17
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<r3m0n> morning....
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos , theShirbiny  and r3m0n
<Kilos> hi CraigZim r3m0n theShirbiny and everyone else
<r3m0n> ty... CraigZim ... and all of you.
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-18
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<CraigZim> hellooooo Kilos
<elacheche> Morning folks! Kilos theShirbiny CraigZim Naeil I hope your in good helth friends :)
<Kilos> yip ty
<Naeil> Hello elacheche Kilos and others
<elacheche> theShirbiny: Good to read → GOOGLE'S "DIRECTOR OF ENGINEERING" Q&A TEST http://www.gwan.com/blog/20160405.html
<Kilos> hi Naeil
<Naeil> Kilos, \o/ how are you
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> im ok ty Naeil and you?
<Naeil> okay too ty Kilos :D
<theShirbiny> Thanks elacheche :)
<theShirbiny> somebody posted it the other day on #reddit-sysadmin
<theShirbiny> shoking
<elacheche> yep
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-19
<theShirbiny> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny CraigZim and all of africa
<Kilos> when are you guys going to bring new peeps here
<theShirbiny> Hey Kilos :) How are things now?
<Kilos> ok ty theShirbiny and with you
<theShirbiny> all good here too
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos theShirbiny and all Africa
<Kilos> hi Naeil
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-20
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :]
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny and the rest of africa
<elacheche> Hello guys
<theShirbiny> elacheche, RHEL 5 EOL is less than 6 months away
<theShirbiny> March 31, 2017
<elacheche> Good to know theShirbiny.. You have RHEL5 boxes in there?
<theShirbiny> yup
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> I have only Ubuntu in here.. But I'm starting thinking about changing thigs a little bit.. I hate dealing with systemd :/
<elacheche> Hey Kilos
<elacheche> But, I think that I'll not find a decent distro for servers without a systemd :/
<elacheche> Imagine if I migrate my servers to BSD x)
<elacheche> Oh boy! x)
<theShirbiny> http://growth.supply/free/all/
<elacheche> theShirbiny: I love you :D
<elacheche> theShirbiny: That's an awesome link! thank for sharing dude!
<theShirbiny> yw :D
<theShirbiny> I'm launching a new startup next year so I'm looking for free stuff xD
<theShirbiny> elacheche, http://10000startups.com/startup-kit/
<elacheche> Good luck theShirbiny ! :)
<theShirbiny> ty :)
<theShirbiny> and no, I'm not using ubuntu :p
<elacheche> :D
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-21
<theShirbiny> elacheche, the internet is down :D
<elacheche> lool.. What's wrong! x)
<theShirbiny> github paypal twitter heroku box.com
<theShirbiny> all down
<elacheche> Where are you theShirbiny !
<theShirbiny> here!
<elacheche> I mean in earth x)
<elacheche> Everything is up in here :)
<theShirbiny> elacheche, try dig @8.8.8.8 twitter.com github.com paypal.com
<theShirbiny> github is up again
<elacheche> Oh! Google DNS is down I guess!
<elacheche> those sites works fine here
<theShirbiny> elacheche, https://www.dynstatus.com/incidents/nlr4yrr162t8
<elacheche> yeah DynDNS had a DDOS attack today
<theShirbiny> twice!
<elacheche> Oww!
<elacheche> You heard about the 1Gb DDOS attack 2 weks ago?
<theShirbiny> yup
<elacheche> 1 TB
<theShirbiny> I didn't take anything down, right?
<elacheche> Partially.. OVH have a good antiDDos system
<theShirbiny> OVH?
<theShirbiny> OVH is always down, I remember them being down for 8 hours for "regular maintenance"
<elacheche> Never had that issue with them
<elacheche> In the Frensh Data Centers at leas
<elacheche> t
<elacheche> Saw this theShirbiny http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/google-down-orange-bloque-et-redirige-par-erreur-ses-internautes-vers-le-ministere-de-l-interieur-maj-39843404.htm ?
<theShirbiny> yup last week, I can't find the 502 screenshot of google :(
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-22
<linux> hi
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-23
<theShirbiny> Morning Africa!
